# Pizza Fattie Qview



## boog22 (Aug 8, 2015)

Prepping for tomorrow. Getting it together tonight , will smoke in the morning then take to picnic and will reheat on the grill. Uncle Charlies Sweet Italian sausage, sauted some green peppers, mushrooms and onion. Mixed with pepperoni and a pizza blend cheese. I expect a blowout but who knows. Pics to follow tomorrow.













2015-08-08 22.52.21.jpg



__ boog22
__ Aug 8, 2015


















2015-08-08 22.54.39.jpg



__ boog22
__ Aug 8, 2015


















2015-08-08 22.55.47.jpg



__ boog22
__ Aug 8, 2015


















2015-08-08 22.56.21.jpg



__ boog22
__ Aug 8, 2015


















2015-08-08 22.58.29.jpg



__ boog22
__ Aug 8, 2015


















2015-08-08 23.30.20.jpg



__ boog22
__ Aug 8, 2015


















2015-08-09 00.02.21.jpg



__ boog22
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## shoebe (Aug 9, 2015)

do you deliver?


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 9, 2015)

B22, looks good !


----------



## boog22 (Aug 9, 2015)

Didnt get a slicing picture but it turned out really good. Smoked about 3 hours at 250-260, took off at IT @ 160 and grilled for about 10 minutes to crisp the bacon. Wrapped in foil for about 3 hours, then reheated a little on the grill. Was delicious and of course no left overs.













2015-08-09 09.56.38.jpg



__ boog22
__ Aug 9, 2015


















2015-08-09 11.13.08.jpg



__ boog22
__ Aug 9, 2015


















2015-08-09 12.31.19.jpg



__ boog22
__ Aug 9, 2015


















2015-08-09 12.39.55.jpg



__ boog22
__ Aug 9, 2015


















2015-08-09 12.45.22.jpg



__ boog22
__ Aug 9, 2015


----------

